# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  رابط مباشر لمباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض اليو م 30 ديسمبر 2019

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


اللهم يا ناصر يا معين نسألك ان تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*يديك الف عافيه

الكوره الساعه كم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رابط آخر للمباراة




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قرشي عثمان
					

يديك الف عافيه

الكوره الساعه كم



الساعة الثامنة والنصف بإذن الله
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الساعة السادسة والنصف بتوقيت السودان 
الكورة ملعوبة الآن
منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف اول للهلال من خطأ ساذج من الحارس ابوعشرين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم هلال الأبيض بهدف مصدق ...
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله يعود المريخ في الشوط الثاني لينتصر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هاردلك للمريخ
حظ اوفر في مقبل المباريات
وما زال المريخ متصدرا للدوري
نهواه في كل الظروف ونقف معه في اوقات الشدة
*

----------


## استرلينى

*ابوعشرين هو الضيع المريخ كوره طالعه  الاوت 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا تم استبدال السمانى بمايكل علما انه كان افضل من معظم الموجودين بالميدان ...
اين نمر ولماذا لم يكن حتى فى دكة البدلاء ؟؟؟؟
هل حقا الحارس ابوعشرين هو حارس المنتخب القومى ؟؟؟؟
بعد أن تقدم الهلال بهدفه واصل المدرب بنفس التشكيلة وطريقة اللعب وكان المطلوب إدخال مهاجم مع سيف تيرى حتى الدقيقة ظ§ظ  عندما ادخل مايكل وسحب الصاوى المتحرك ...
جمال ابوعنجه تابع المباراة زى المشجعين الموجودين فى المصاطب وترك لاعبيه بخرمجتهم بدلا من التوجيه ...

لم يكن هنالك لاعب يستحق الإشادة فى مباراة اليوم ...
                        	*

----------


## mistikawy

*نمر خرج مصاباً






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

لماذا تم استبدال السمانى بمايكل علما انه كان افضل من معظم الموجودين بالميدان ...
اين نمر ولماذا لم يكن حتى فى دكة البدلاء ؟؟؟؟
هل حقا الحارس ابوعشرين هو حارس المنتخب القومى ؟؟؟؟
بعد أن تقدم الهلال بهدفه واصل المدرب بنفس التشكيلة وطريقة اللعب وكان المطلوب إدخال مهاجم مع سيف تيرى حتى الدقيقة ظ§ظ  عندما ادخل مايكل وسحب الصاوى المتحرك ...
جمال ابوعنجه تابع المباراة زى المشجعين الموجودين فى المصاطب وترك لاعبيه بخرمجتهم بدلا من التوجيه ...

لم يكن هنالك لاعب يستحق الإشادة فى مباراة اليوم ...




*

----------


## Abu Reem

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

لماذا تم استبدال السمانى بمايكل علما انه كان افضل من معظم الموجودين بالميدان ...
اين نمر ولماذا لم يكن حتى فى دكة البدلاء ؟؟؟؟
هل حقا الحارس ابوعشرين هو حارس المنتخب القومى ؟؟؟؟
بعد أن تقدم الهلال بهدفه واصل المدرب بنفس التشكيلة وطريقة اللعب وكان المطلوب إدخال مهاجم مع سيف تيرى حتى الدقيقة ظ§ظ  عندما ادخل مايكل وسحب الصاوى المتحرك ...
جمال ابوعنجه تابع المباراة زى المشجعين الموجودين فى المصاطب وترك لاعبيه بخرمجتهم بدلا من التوجيه ...

لم يكن هنالك لاعب يستحق الإشادة فى مباراة اليوم ...



السماني كان بطئ ويبطئ إيقاع اللعب ولعبه أميل للوسط .. والفريق كان محتاج لسرعه وكثافه هجوميه .. ولذلك أعتقد دي كانت فكرة أبوعنجه. الضيعنا أبوعشرين في كره ساهله وكانت ماشه الآوت .. والتش اللقى كوره ساهله والقون مكشوف وشات في السما ..فيما عدا ذلك فالفريق لم يكن سيئاً .. وكنت متوقع نجيب قون في أي لحظه .. عكس كورتنا مع الأمل ..
*

----------


## abufulla

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

ابوعشرين هو الضيع المريخ كوره طالعه  الاوت 



قلنا المدعو (امبدة)ام بدة  دا مابشبة لعب المريخ لما الكورة ماشة علية اتلوى كيف
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*معليش !!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سنة سعيدة على المريخ واهله


*

----------

